# Orange poop?



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

I noticed one of my 3 young makes has orange poop today. I have not had these guys liong and have been introducing various foods to them. Just the last day I have given them a few carrots.. Coudl that be the cause of the orange poop? Or maybe something more serious?

He seems just fine inhis actions etc.. and eating fine. but never have seen the orange poop...

Great greakfast discussion this morning <g>

Anyway, opinions? thanks
Dan


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely sounds like the carrots.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Its the carrots....on lettuce day, my girls litterbox is like a grass matt with all the green


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

thats good to know....my boy(s) had green poop and i just thought that they had green poop sometimes....but looking back, it was the broccoli


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Ah, that explains my rats orange poop also, as I just started giving them carrots. :lol:


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

Isn't that amazing!! I am 57 yrs old and worry about my rats getting sick LOL

I tell you gives me something to worry about.. My kids might think I am crazy but all my grand daughters (THEIR kids) love papa's rats.. 

thanks for the replies it is appreciated..


----------

